# Will we get CNN, TWC in HD?



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

I see where these channels are now being offered to some customers: http://www.engadgethd.com/

Any word on when Dish will make these available to us?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Nobody knows


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Can we get a sticky for this forum reagarding all of the "When are we going to get ______ in HD" threads?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

grooves12 said:


> Can we get a sticky for this forum reagarding all of the "When are we going to get ______ in HD" threads?


yeah we should...but name it "channels that everyone else is adding...except E*

but yeah seriously...no news....something we don't get a lot of...you will know when they add them...best we can get.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

answer is no maybe yes who knows etc.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Considering the TWC-HD logo was used in the most recent Dish spot, I would have to assume Dish is planning on getting us "current" quite soon.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> Considering the TWC-HD logo was used in the most recent Dish spot, I would have to assume Dish is planning on getting us "current" quite soon.


oh really? Did you see it one a commercial or somewhere else?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

texaswolf said:


> yeah we should...but name it "channels that everyone else is adding...except E*
> .


Please define the word "everyone" for me. I must not know the meaning of that word..


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> oh really? Did you see it one a commercial or somewhere else?


Did I not indicate as such? And yes, if you use the slow motion function on your DVR, you'll see it on the left hand side of the screen during the ad. From what I saw, TWC-HD was the only "new" HD channel in that ad.

Actually, the ad was just on ESPN2 during the Busch race. 5:32pm EST


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm watching ND get beat on NBC in HD ... brought to us by the HD Leader Comcast who claim twice as much HD as DirecTV. 

The logo on E*'s ad may be just a graphic error. The relationship with both TWC and CNN is good enough that I'm surprised that they are not already on (regardless of percentage and quality of HD content). But I'm sure they will come. Likely before January.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'm watching ND get beat on NBC in HD ... brought to us by the HD Leader Comcast who claim twice as much HD as DirecTV.
> 
> The logo on E*'s ad may be just a graphic error. The relationship with both TWC and CNN is good enough that I'm surprised that they are not already on (regardless of percentage and quality of HD content). But I'm sure they will come. Likely before January.


lol...i think that is what D* is suing Comcast over.

Hopefully we do get them soon.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Seen the comercial. The claim was that Comcast has more HD programming then D*. They then talked about all of the HD VOD that they have. I would guess that they are adding up the number of hours of actual HD each has (including the 24/7 VOD channels vs the D* channels with little HD) to say they have more HD programming.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

When we had Concast the HD VOD was the only HD I could get out of them. They still don't provide HD in my area. "True" VOD is a feature I really miss. Dish needs to get on the ball and stop pounding us with more PPV programming, now disguised as "On Demand"....what a crock. I ain't payin' for none of it!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Just like just about everyone else here I would like to have more HD channels but CNN and TWC are two at the bottom of my list. I very rarely watch CNN (not because of their slanted reporting but because of the screen clutter - scrolls, promos, ect.). I do watch TWC but, to me, the bandwidth needed to add those two in HD could be better used for channels that have some "more desirable" programming. I know, "more desirable" is very subjective, but to me, CNN and TWC are not high on that list.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

It is impossible for sat. to give true VOD unless it is delivered via the Internet.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Bill R said:


> Just like just about everyone else here I would like to have more HD channels but CNN and TWC are two at the bottom of my list. I very rarely watch CNN (not because of their slanted reporting but because of the screen clutter - scrolls, promos, ect.). I do watch TWC but, to me, the bandwidth needed to add those two in HD could be better used for channels that have some "more desirable" programming. I know, "more desirable" is very subjective, but to me, CNN and TWC are not high on that list.


IAWTC: I caught a glimpse of CNN-HD on Time Warner right before I switched to dish. Every time I tuned in it was all SD upconvert.

TWC-HD? What's the point. SD tells me everthing I need to know on that one... and it's uber-pointless without the 'local on the 8's' content.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

How is it Dish can give us locals, but they cannot give us our local TWC, despite each zip code has it's own Local ID number? Is it laziness or would it be expensive? If it is so expensive, then how has cable done it for over 20 years (some were hole in the wall cable companies too)?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> How is it Dish can give us locals, but they cannot give us our local TWC, despite each zip code has it's own Local ID number? Is it laziness or would it be expensive? If it is so expensive, then how has cable done it for over 20 years (some were hole in the wall cable companies too)?


I don't believe you understand how TWC works.

Each local cable company has a computer installed that overlays or interrupts the feed and inserts the local content. The output of this computer is basically like every other channel they carry, and can be delivered to the rest of their system easily with all their subscribers getting the same content at the same time.

Via satellite, E* is delivering the signal to over 13 million subscribers with each receiver independently receiving the signal from the same satellite feed. In order to precisely mimic what the cable companies do, the satellite companies would have to build tens of millions of receivers with the capability of doing what that one box at each cable company is required to do ... plus provide all the data to all of the boxes.

It isn't trivial.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> It isn't trivial.


I have a computer hooked up to my system so I just go to http://www.weather.com/

Wouldn't it be cool if the 622/722 series had a mozilla based browser since you can already hook up to the internet?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Bill R said:


> Just like just about everyone else here I would like to have more HD channels but CNN and TWC are two at the bottom of my list. I very rarely watch CNN (not because of their slanted reporting but because of the screen clutter - scrolls, promos, ect.). I do watch TWC but, to me, the bandwidth needed to add those two in HD could be better used for channels that have some "more desirable" programming. I know, "more desirable" is very subjective, but to me, CNN and TWC are not high on that list.


I feel the same way about CNN, i would much rather have FOX, but I don't think they have gone HD(?). But it would be nice to have news in HD...most of our local news has gone HD....and it looks great...be nice to have a national news channel that looks that good. I would like TWC HD being a weather buff...but I would defiantly pick Sci Fi and FX first for HD, if there had to be a choice.

One interesting thing is the latest E* commercial i saw today, where they talked about the HD channels they have, and said "with more on the way"...thats the first time i think i have heard them actually say anything close to new HD coming soon....besides the "we are always working to bring you the most HD content available"


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks James, I didn't realize it was that involving for TWC to give us local weather. But, how does the local info crawl along during the national broadcast? How does Dish get our individual local stations to us based on Zip Code? Can't something similar be instituted regarding TWC? With all of the technology we have at our finger tips, there must be a better system than the computer programs they have used since I was [oh about] 15? I'll be 38 at the end of the month.

Yeah, so Dish needs to get on the stick with TWC and bring this to us. Put those engineers to work...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish has to uplink every one of the different stations they carry individually ... you can see them all listed on the Dish Channel Chart. Our South Bend area locals are in the 7090's. They are also mapped down to their more familiar numbers (16,22,25,28,34,46,57 plus "30" for SBT2). It is done by market, not zip code ... which is good since there are only 210 markets to deal with.

For E* to use that technology for TWC they would have to uplink possibly hundreds of regional TWC feeds ... even if they decided to have one version per state that is 50 feeds instead of one. A lot of satellite space for one channel.

That is why spotbeams are generally used for locals ... there is no reason to waste a national transponder on the eight channels we get and no one outside our area can get ... spotbeams are used so that transponder can be used for different content in other parts of the country.

Perhaps E* could set up the "local TWCs" on spotbeams ... but that still occupies space and many of the spotbeams are full.

Fortunately the new receivers are capable of doing more processing ... the CNN application works nicely straight from channel 200. I hope the TWC application - even in it's limited form - is made active on 214 soon.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

texaswolf said:


> I feel the same way about CNN, i would much rather have FOX, but I don't think they have gone HD(?). But it would be nice to have news in HD...most of our local news has gone HD....and it looks great...be nice to have a national news channel that looks that good. I would like TWC HD being a weather buff...but I would defiantly pick Sci Fi and FX first for HD, if there had to be a choice.
> 
> One interesting thing is the latest E* commercial i saw today, where they talked about the HD channels they have, and said "with more on the way"...thats the first time i think i have heard them actually say anything close to new HD coming soon....besides the "we are always working to bring you the most HD content available"


Well there is such a channel, one of the Voom channels. Now it isn't that good, but it is national HD News.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

bartendress said:


> IAWTC: I caught a glimpse of CNN-HD on Time Warner right before I switched to dish. Every time I tuned in it was all SD upconvert.
> 
> TWC-HD? What's the point. SD tells me everthing I need to know on that one... and it's uber-pointless without the 'local on the 8's' content.


It does have "locals on the 8" content. That is the main part in HD right now.
Edit: i see that you are talking about specific small town weather, im talking about larger cities.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DBS Commando said:


> Nobody knows


Frankly I "never" watch CNN, TWC, so I don't care....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I tend to watch my local news for weather. While I do care about other people and don't wish natural disaster on the rest of the world... satellite images on the other side of the world (or even the other side of the country) don't affect me for a long time... and my local news channel has far better local weather coverage.

As for CNN, I do tune in to various national news channels when there is big news going on... so I can't write that channel off as easily as I would the Weather channel.


----------



## bobarino (Sep 14, 2006)

I like to watch TWC during hurricane season a lot even though I live inland. I also watch news quite a bit so CNN-HD would be good even though only about 3 hrs per day is really HD right now. It still beats TBS-HD, they don't have any HD at all.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, we will get them--eventually. But of course, "eventually" all channels will be HD.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Well there is such a channel, one of the Voom channels. Now it isn't that good, but it is national HD News.


yeah i have seen that, but it's more like "headline news" they tell you whats going on, but no in depth stuff. I know a lot of people say they don't care about those channels...but there are a lot who do...



> I like to watch TWC during hurricane season a lot even though I live inland.


I'm with you there...I would love to have that in HD


----------

